# My 1.8T water meth build



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

So I bought the $199 kit off of Cooling Mist. I also bought a 2.5" stainless steel joiner (see http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...=1231&osCsid=d7b65efdbfd22cb124f1feabade91b09 that has three injection bung's. I'm only running one nozzle so I'm going to cap off the other two:









I'm running the M2 nozzle from Cooling Mist. I plan on hacking into the stock throttle body pipe and installing this with a couple t-band clamps I also bought from siliconeintakes.com


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Is 2.5" the right size? I want to do the same thing using my stock TB hose.


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I read, 2.5" is the correct size. I'll let ya know this weekend


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

jeffcoan said:


> From what I read, 2.5" is the correct size. I'll let ya know this weekend


 :thumbup: Looking forward; I need to get started on my w/m setup . Any specific reason why you picked that joiner over just a plain one and tapping it yourself?


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't know how to weld  and I don't have any friends that weld either. 

Installing the injector in a silicone piece just didn't sound like it would hold up over time. 

The bung's alone are $20. This pipe has 3 lol. I doubt I'll ever use more then one but its nice to have the extras. 

Also I test fitted the 2.5" pipe and it fits the throttle body hose perfectly. I'm going to pull the whole hose out this weekend and hack it up to install the pipe. I'll take pics!


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Well it turns out that the 1.8t TB hose is only 2.5" on each end and goes to about 2ish inches in the middle... Here is what I ended up with: 









Not 100% happy with it. Hopefully its spaced far enough from the TB for the water to completely atomize before it hits the TB... Going to tackle the pump and the wiring and **** tomorrow.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmm, did you happen to measure? Looking good still man:thumbup:


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not feeling to comfortable with this setup so far. 
(note wmi is not running yet) 

The TB hose is still binding quite a bit. I hit 20psi and blew off the hose to the TB. Put that one back on and tightened the **** out of it. Hit 20psi again and I blew off the bottom smic hose. Put that one back on and tightened the **** out of it. 

Just got the smic hose back on. Turned down the boost controller to about 5psi so I wouldn't have to worry about blowing the hoses off. 

Going to try the hair spray trick tomorrow.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Id say get a bigger hose, and definitely move the injector further away from the TB. You want to cool the air incoming more than anything, so 6 inches or more is preferable when its possible. 

as you stretch those hoses, and pressurize them, id think one would eventually tear open and you would be dead in the water for a bit. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

jeffcoan said:


> Not 100% happy with it. Hopefully its spaced far enough from the TB for the water to completely atomize before it hits the TB... Going to tackle the pump and the wiring and **** tomorrow.


Krieger is correct. That configuration will short out your TB over time. A nozzle should be at least a foot away. Two feet would be SO much better. :thumbup:


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ever get the hoses to stay on?


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

I decided to go another route and make my own intercooler to throttle body hose. I bought the following:
2 x Stainless Steel Joiner, 2.5" (JOI000112) = $15.98
2 x 2.5" Silicone 45° Elbow, Black (SIL000024) = $33.98
1 x Stainless Steel Joiner with Water Injection/Probe Taps, 2.5" (JOI001231) = $9.99
1 x 2.5" Silicone 2' Straight Hose, Black (SIL000042) = $39.99
6 x T-Bolt Clamp for 2.5" Silicone Parts (CLA000102) = $15.60
All from http://www.siliconeintakes.com/
I'm hoping i did my math right and the elbows work for me. I'm going to put the injector right after the intercooler.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

jeffcoan said:


> I decided to go another route and make my own intercooler to throttle body hose. I bought the following:
> 2 x Stainless Steel Joiner, 2.5" (JOI000112) = $15.98
> 2 x 2.5" Silicone 45° Elbow, Black (SIL000024) = $33.98
> 1 x Stainless Steel Joiner with Water Injection/Probe Taps, 2.5" (JOI001231) = $9.99
> ...


Sounds good man; That's probably even better than the factory rubber hose . Keep us updated


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Welllll....

Turns out that all you need are the two 45 degree elbows and the joiner in the middle.

The only issue is that since the elbows and everything I bought are 2.5" all the way through, I had to trim the **** out of the back of my passenger side headlight.

The response seems a lot better.

However due to the length of the elbows, the injector will only be about 6" from the TB...

Not sure what I'm going to try next.


----------

